# Part # 88865157 Discontinued?



## holliejo (Oct 9, 2017)

So, I order my parts from GM Direct. I pay out the nose for shipping, but I get the stuff cheap & it comes. I was just building an order the oil part is 88865157 & it is discontinued.

I have no idea why or if they changed the number, but you would think with them adding the Equinox to their diesel line up maybe they would love us & let it be more readily available. 

So, ladies & gentleman can we find it? And if so, how do we find it? There is one auto parts store in my town that has a Dexos2 rating for a whopping 13/qt. I really didn't want to try the Pennzoil. 

Please help! thanks!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Ebay


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

A lot of good info on Gen 1 CTD oil preferences here

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...rary/40489-cruze-diesel-oil-change-diy-9.html


----------



## holliejo (Oct 9, 2017)

Ebay, have you seen those? (Estimated wait time: 3 months). 

I am going to have to check out the thing. I found this part number:19354306? Who knows though. I am finding it being Dexos2 it looks like. 

The DIY isn't the issue, it's finding the proper oils & having it shipped. I have had nothing but bad luck with that. I'm gonna give it a go though!


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Check the rockauto catalog-- in the car section--> Engine--> Fluids if I recall. AcDelco fluids seem to be supported at a good price. I remember seeing trans fluid there for the 1.4L.

I know you said no to the Pennzoil, but it meets all requirements and is stocked at walmart. Doesn't get any easier than that for Dexos 2 Diesel.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

GM outlet parts also shows it as discontinued. 
I believe it was superseded by this stuff, but can't find it at the online dealers. 
http://www.acdelco.com.au/pdf/specifications/acdelco_specs_oils_5w30_dexos2_diesel.pdf


----------



## holliejo (Oct 9, 2017)

I am thinking about Pennzoil. I will look at that other website, but honestly I was surfing around it last week & I was lost. I will give it a go.

It just isn't fun learning about it, because I was able to get all the stuff I needed for 2 oil changes for just under $100. Dealer charges $90 & I'm not ready to shell out the big bucks for Amsoil yet.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Taxman is correct.....new part# resulting from supplier change......I think (don't hold me to this) the old part# was supplied by Penzoil and the new part# is supplied by Mobil.

Rob


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

When I decide to get my exhaust and the brakes, for my 2017 Hatch, I’ve added them to cart, and gone all the way through checkout, and they never add tax or
Shipping. The prices are still discounted, not as well as gmpartsdirect, but when you purchase large items, the free shipping makes up for it. Maybe someone has ordered from this dealer, and can confirm the free shipping? 

http://www.gmperformancemotor.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Also, check out www.gmpartsgiant.com They have the same prices as GM Parts Direct, and their shipping is very reasonable. I stopped using GM Parts Direct a long time ago because their shipping is ridiculous.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

holliejo said:


> I am thinking about Pennzoil. I will look at that other website, but honestly I was surfing around it last week & I was lost. I will give it a go.
> 
> It just isn't fun learning about it, because I was able to get all the stuff I needed for 2 oil changes for just under $100. Dealer charges $90 & I'm not ready to shell out the big bucks for Amsoil yet.


I just ordered from Amsoil with the member discount and shipping $56, Wix filter is about $10 from Rock Auto. I can usually order enough Amsoil to free shipping, but this order snuck up on me and my wife was complaining so i didnt have time to make a long list. I change the Cruze oil every 10000, easy to remeber and it matches the TDI Beetle.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I checked www.gmpartsgiant.com and it says this part number was replaced by 19354306


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

holliejo said:


> The DIY isn't the issue, it's finding the proper oils & having it shipped.


https://www.idparts.com/oil-change-kit-cruze-gen1-p-3943.html

choice of oils/filters


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

You can usually get the Castrol Edge 5w-30 C3 on Amazon (free 2 day shipping if you have Prime) for $40-$50 per 5 quart jug or 3 jugs for $130. I used to order that for about a year, until I switched to the Penzoil EuroL when Walmart started stocking it for half the price. Amazon also has the Delco filters for $9 or Wix for $15.


----------



## holliejo (Oct 9, 2017)

So! Good news that part number is the part number you all found, GMPartsgiant is now going to be my go to source, cause Shipping was only 10 bucks! 

Maybe one day I will not be worried about switching to Pennzoil & stop being too cheap to buy Amsoil. The $56 is a lot nicer than the $13/qt they charge at my local auto parts store.


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

So what is wrong with Pennzoil? It has the same warranty as do all the others. And to be certified dexos 2 has to pass strict requirements,


----------



## holliejo (Oct 9, 2017)

There's nothing wrong with it, I just don't want to run it. 

And in my town of 5000, I'm not going to order a $20 filter to justify only spending $24 on 5/qts of oil.

If I can order 10 qts of oil & 2 filters for $83ish, have it delivered to my house & be ACDelco...well I'm gonna do that.


----------

